# Overclocking_memory



## KBot.Niels (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,

I have some questions about overclocking the RAM.

I have the OCZ Fatal1ty 1066 Mhz RAM that's already running on the EP profile (1066, CAS 5, RAS to CAS 5, RAS precharge 5, tRAS 15, tRC 22, Command Rate 2T on 2,1V).

1) Will lowering my timings/running at higher frequencies increase the performance noticeably?

2) What kind of effect will this have on the power usage?

Thanks,
Niels


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats the rest of your system specs?

CPU
Motherboard
Graphics Card
PSU

Usually, ram that fast won't give you too much of a performance boost if your CPU isn't fast enough anyways.


----------



## KBot.Niels (Jan 26, 2009)

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE @ 3,2 Ghz 1,36 V
Graphics: MSI Radeon 3850 OC @ 722 core/shaders 900 memory
RAM: 2x 1 GB 1066 Mhz DDR2 OCZ Fatal1ty (5-5-5-15-22-2T-2,1V)
MoBo: ASUS M3A78 PRO
HDD: SAMSUNG SPINPOINT F1 250 GB
Case: Cooler Master Elite 331
PSU: 400W OCZ ModXStream PRO
Peripherals: Razer Diamondback, Microsoft Razer Reclusa
OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate 32


----------



## KBot.Niels (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, I just tried some overclocking: I raised the Dram voltage from 2.1 to 2.15 and i lowered the CAS from 5.0 to 4.0.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you should get this PSU A.S.A.P. and take back the overclocking until you get this PSU

Corsair 750w (its only $10 more than the corsair 650w)
$120
after rebate $100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

your PSU is the absolute bare minimum of what your PC should have I recommend an immediate upgrade and please have a look at the link in my signature
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## KBot.Niels (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont think i need a PSU upgrade, my system only uses about 250 W.
And i just overclocked my RAM, got it to 1080 mhz with 4-5-5-15 timings on 2,15 V


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

please read power supply selection in my signature

sure your PSU is givingout enough wattage but it's being stressed out
When I recommend a PSU I take a couple things into consideeration

-longevity of computer
-quality of current PSU
-capacitor aging and a safe range of wattage.
-your current components

When selecting a power supply you need to take what the minimum needed is and times it by 50% and add 30% for capicator aging

so with your current computer your PSU is being stressed and is working at around 90% capacity when a game is on. That won't help your computer stay stable. Preferably when your gaming with your computer the PSU should be working at 70% or less or ideally 60% or less.


----------



## KBot.Niels (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, i get it now. But i dont have 100 bucks laying around or something...so what happens if the thing crashes?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You'll start noticing bad things happening to your computer when it does start failing. Things like random lag, random restarts and stuff like that will happen.

When it does completely fail, that depends on the stress you put the computer through, it wil probably take out your motherboard ,graphics card or just it self, depends on what happens. 

You'll probably be fine for a couple months or more, depending on how long you've been using it. You should save up to buy a new PSU. 

The PSU is like a heart, it what keeps the current going in a computer

PSU = heart and muscles
CPU = Brain 
Motherboard = Skeletal system
RAM =short term memory
Graphics Card = eyes
USB and input slots = touch and smell
sound card = ears
Case = Skin
HDD = long term memory


etc etc The PSU is very important. ithink that list is correct


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Have you ran Memtest to actually test the stability of your new 4-5-5-15 memory setting?

DDR2-1066 4-5-5-15 is not easy to get stable at all.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

KBot:

If your PSU blows, it may take your motherboard and other components with it. Running any modern rig on less than 550W can be disastrous. Your PSU may be rated for 400W, but in practical conditions it will barely give you that much power.


----------



## KBot.Niels (Jan 26, 2009)

I think its fully stable, it does not crash on my games.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Of course it doesn't. It won't warn you before it goes down. Anyways, it was just a suggestion, it's of course up to you. :smile:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The first thing you should be saving up is for a new PSU. It may suddenly fail with the smell of smoke, or it may just randomly start screwing up with time left to get a new PSU.


----------

